# Faut-il craquer pour l'Apple Watch ?



## Dredriban (17 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, 

Je lance ce sujet car l'AW me fait de l'oeil depuis quelques années. Cependant, je n'ai jamais franchi le pas pour plusieurs raisons que je vais évoquer en-dessous. Je voulais en discuter avec vous pour savoir si à la fin de l'année, il fallait que je craque ou non, ou si au-contraire, cela n'en vaut pas la peine. 

Allons-y. L'AW, pour moi, c'est clairement un outil totalement dispensable quand on ne l'a pas qui devient indispensable dès qu'on l'utilise. A l'inverse d'un téléphone ou d'un ordinateur qui est indispensable de base. 

Qu'est-ce que j'attends d'une AW ? 

Dans un premier temps, d'avoir mes notifications à mon poignet. Enfin, les notifications essentiels. Il me semble qu'on peut les régler. Ainsi, je peux me poser dans une autre pièce, sans avoir mon téléphone, regarder un film tranquillement et être alerté que quand ça en vaut la peine. Cela peut être utile pour surveiller un résultat sportif aussi, j'imagine. Avoir le livescore à son poignet, ça doit être vachement pratique. 

Dans un second temps, je suis sportif. Je pratique la course à pied et la musculation. Autant, je n'ai aucun doute que cela soit utile pour la course mais pour la musculation, j'en doute. Pour ceux qui pratiquent un peu, vous avez déjà essayé de faire des développés-couchés avec la montre au poignet ? Cela ne gêne pas ? Le bracelet tient (Je me souviens d'une ancienne montre où le poignet se cassait tellement avec la barre que le bracelet s'est fissuré) ? 

Enfin, pouvoir stocker quelques musiques dedans. Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, même sans son iPhone sur soit, on peut stocker de la musique dans l'AW et avec des écouteurs bluethooth ça marche ? Ça pour le coup, c'est sans doute la meilleure fonction qui existe si je l'ai bien comprise. 

Bon voilà, ça fait un peu léger. Doit y avoir d'autres fonctions indispensables. Si je craquais, à priori, je me dirigerai vers l'AW S4 Sport GPS 44cm à 459 euros. Du coup, j'ai plusieurs questions qui me freinent dans mon achat : 

- Sa durée de vie. Vous l'estimez à combien de temps ? 4 ans avant qu'elle devienne inutilisable, ça me semble un peu léger pour un tel achat "gadget". Plus de 5 ans, ça serait quand même mieux.

- C'est fragile ? Ok, je prends soin de mes affaires. MAIS ça reste un outil qu'on a à son poignet, on peut cogner son poignet contre une table, une porte, quand on cherche un truc dans la voiture, la cogner etc ... Quid de sa solidité ? Faut-il la protéger comme un téléphone et la rendre moche ? Quid de la résistance du bracelet sport ? Comme vous l'aurez compris, si je fais de la muscu avec, les poignets peuvent prendre chers, donc le bracelet tient ? Et enfin, la sueur dessus ?

- Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir saisi les possibilités Wifi. Si je comprends bien TANT que j'ai du wifi ma montre est autonome et n'a pas besoin du téléphone pour vivre (Pour checker un livescore par-exemple) PAR-CONTRE dès que je n'ai plus de wifi, j'ai besoin du téléphone dans mon sac/poche pour que la montre vive ? Et donc pour recevoir les SMS/Appels JE DOIS systématiquement avoir le téléphone pas loin ? Juste pour qu'on clarifie ce qui est possible ou non. Et enfin, le GPS est utilisable partout même sans téléphone ? 

Donc voilà, je pense avoir fait le tour. Merci des réponses et retours d'expérience que vous saurez m'apporter pour savoir si je franchis le pas, ou si je ne le franchis pas. 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Septembre 2018)

J’ai une Watch Serie 2 depuis 2 ans. Je lai prise en acier car le verre est inrayable. Elle est toujours en parfait état... Je fais aussi beaucoup de sport (CrossFit, plongée, course à pieds) donc je ne la ménage pas. Mais elle est encore en  parfait état.
Les notifs peuvent être mises en mode silencieux
J’ai un bracelet strap ce qui est parfait pour le sport et pour le reste aussi d’ailleurs.  Concernant les bracelets, je n’achète que des bracelets officiels .  
Mon Watch a deux ans et elle est comme neuve.
Je n’ai pas de casque Bluetooth mais oui, tu peux mettre de la musique sur ton Watch et l’écouter sur tes écouteurs.
Même avec la Serie 2, tant que l’iPhone est pas loin de l’ Watch , tu peux répondre directement. Même avec une Serie 2 (testé par moi même)
Quant au GPS, je fais du sport dans une salle donc jamais essayé. À priori, cela bouffe de la batterie.
Ton choix est excellent. La version acier est plus « qualitative » à mon goût. Mais le prix est aussi qualitatif...


----------



## Dredriban (21 Septembre 2018)

Merci. Donc au final, cela semble être un achat correspondant à mes attentes ? Le bracelet strap dont tu parles c’est le sport ? Parce que oui sur des sports un peu « brutaux » pour les bras/poignets j’ai peur que le bracelet cède. J’avoue que le prix au-dessus c’est trop. Et en termes de durée de vie ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Septembre 2018)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci. Donc au final, cela semble être un achat correspondant à mes attentes ? Le bracelet strap dont tu parles c’est le sport ? Parce que oui sur des sports un peu « brutaux » pour les bras/poignets j’ai peur que le bracelet cède. J’avoue que le prix au-dessus c’est trop. Et en termes de durée de vie ?


J’en ai deux...
Un couleur coquillage (gris perle) et un autre orange. 
Le gris a plus d’un an et il est encore en parfait état. 
Je les lave en prenant la douche..... 
L’intérêt de ces bracelets est qu’ils s’ajustent très facilement et que les battements du cœur sont correctement mesurés... Avec les bracelets en polymères, il fallait que je le serre un peu plus pour que l’Watch soit réellement au contact du poignet, et ce n’était pas très confortable...

Voilà ce que cela donne avec une Watch Serie 2 Acier...


----------



## Dredriban (22 Septembre 2018)

Super ! Merci beaucoup pour ces informations !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Septembre 2018)

Je fais beaucoup de sport (ski alpin, ski de fond, ski nautique, natation et escrime)
Mon Apple Watch Series 0 44m en acier est toujours vivante presque (ou déjà?) 5 ans après son achat.
Mon Apple Watch Series 2 38m en Aluminium n'a pas survécu 5-6 mois. 

J'avais préféré le modèle aluminium pour le poids (inférieur de 20g) mais je l'ai donc vite regretté. 

Maintenant j'attend avec impatience de recevoir ma series 4 en Acier Inoxydable avec un bracelet sport.


----------



## Dredriban (25 Septembre 2018)

Donc l’une a tenu mais pas l’autre ? :O


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Septembre 2018)

L'acier est beaucoup plus résistant, l'aluminum m'apparait trop fragile pour la vie quotidienne. La montre aluminium de ma soeur a aussi lâché au niveau de l'écran.

C'est embêtant parce que pour le sport on voudrait le modèle le plus léger. Mais il me semble désormais qu'un sportif doit s'orienter vers le modèle en acier inoxydable même si il est plus lourd à porter.


----------



## Dredriban (26 Septembre 2018)

Et surtout beaucoup plus cher si je ne m'abuse !


----------



## chris! (27 Septembre 2018)

Pour l’acier, il faut ajouter 300€, le prix passe de 458€ à 758€.
A 758€, la concurrence ne propose-t’elle pas mieux ?
Je suis allé les essayer.
Le bracelet tissus est plus confortable.
La version acier est plus lourde et semble plus solide.
Mais 758€, à quoi il est conseillé d’ajouter 99€ d’applecare, 859€ pour une apple watch...
Apple aurait pu proposer une version acier, non cellulaire....


----------



## Dredriban (27 Septembre 2018)

Oui donc ça serait plus la sport pour moi. Mais rassure-moi, elle est bien cette version ?


----------



## chris! (27 Septembre 2018)

Je compare, j’ai l’impression qu’il est possible de trouver mieux et plus solide pour nettement moins cher.


----------



## fousfous (27 Septembre 2018)

La version alu est suffisamment résistante, si tu tombes dessus alu ou acier elle risque de ne pas aimer.
Et la alu que j'ai depuis 3 ans et demi résiste sans problèmes malgré des chocs plutôt importants.


----------



## Dredriban (27 Septembre 2018)

Merci du retour !


----------



## chris! (28 Septembre 2018)

La question que je me pose est quelle est l’utilite de l’applewatch ?
Voici les fonctions utiles pour moi :
- les cercles d’activités pour bouger plus
- le suivi du rythme cardiaque.

Quelles sont les autres fonctions utiles ?

Quels usages vous font préférer l’apple plutôt qu’un bracelet garmin à 130€ (rythme cardiaque, suivi activité et sommeil, suivi de stress et de l’état de fatigue) ou autre ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Septembre 2018)

Bien sûr, mais si vous venez ici on peut vous suspectez de vouloir une montre compatible avec votre iPhone.
Achetez une montre Android pour aller avec un iPhone n'a que peu de sens à mon avis. Et je ne peux qu'affirmer que la version Acier d'Apple est beaucoup plus résistante. 
Cela dit la version Alu est aussi excellente.


----------



## chris! (28 Septembre 2018)

C’est surtout que je suis équipé Apple : iPhone X, iPad 1, MacBook Pro.
Car ces appareils sont plus fiables et agréables à utiliser.
Pour le coup, je trouve le prix de l’appleWatch excessif, surtout pour mon usage : me rappeler de bouger, mesurer mon activité physique et mon rythme cardiaque.


----------



## fousfous (28 Septembre 2018)

N'oublie pas les notifications, c'est vraiment top de savoir que tu ne rates pas les messages parce que ton iPhone recharge à l'autre bout de la maison, pareil pour les appels.


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2018)

Atlante a dit:


> Mon Apple Watch Series 0 44m en acier est toujours vivante presque (ou déjà?) 5 ans après son achat.


Sachant qu'elles sont sorties en avril 2015, je doute que la tienne ait presque 5 ans... ;-) Elles auront 3 ans et demi à la fin du mois d'octobre.

Sinon pour votre débat entre alu et inox... À mon avis c'est avant tout un choix esthétique. L'alu est plus moderne, l'inox plus proche de l'horlogerie traditionnelle. Parce que niveau solidité... Le verre est plus résistant aux chocs que le cristal de saphir. Mais se raye davantage. Et pour le boitier en lui même... Oui l'inox est forcément plus résistant, mais je doute que ça ait un vrai impact. En tout cas il se raye bien plus que l'alu argent. En quelques semaines un modèle inox aura des micro rayures quand le modèle alu sera comme neuf. Par contre gare aux modèles colorés, aussi bien en alu qu'en inox... Or et gris sidéral finiront argentés au moindre impact un peu profond. Le modèle inox noir sidéral est plus résistant grâce à son traitement DLC au carbone mais n'est pas increvable pour autant... Si l'on désire la tranquillité, alu argent ou inox argent ! 

Quand aux risques encourus par ces montres... Ils sont nombreux... Les chutes par négligence sur le carrelage de la salle de bain sont particulièrement dévastatrices. Une chute en vélo sur du bitume ne sera que fort peu goûtée par l'écran également... Les divers chocs contre des portes, des murs, etc. passent plutôt bien mais faut pas abuser non plus... Elle est loin d'être indestructible ! Elle vaut très largement l'iPhone sur le plan de solidité.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> Sachant qu'elles sont sorties en avril 2015, je doute que la tienne ait presque 5 ans... ;-) Elles auront 3 ans et demi à la fin du mois d'octobre.
> 
> Sinon pour votre débat entre alu et inox... À mon avis c'est avant tout un choix esthétique. L'alu est plus moderne, l'inox plus proche de l'horlogerie traditionnelle. Parce que niveau solidité... Le verre est plus résistant aux chocs que le cristal de saphir. Mais se raye davantage. Et pour le boitier en lui même... Oui l'inox est forcément plus résistant, mais je doute que ça ait un vrai impact. En tout cas il se raye bien plus que l'alu argent. En quelques semaines un modèle inox aura des micro rayures quand le modèle alu sera comme neuf. Par contre gare aux modèles colorés, aussi bien en alu qu'en inox... Or et gris sidéral finiront argentés au moindre impact un peu profond. Le modèle inox noir sidéral est plus résistant grâce à son traitement DLC au carbone mais n'est pas increvable pour autant... Si l'on désire la tranquillité, alu argent ou inox argent !
> 
> Quand aux risques encourus par ces montres... Ils sont nombreux... Les chutes par négligence sur le carrelage de la salle de bain sont particulièrement dévastatrices. Une chute en vélo sur du bitume ne sera que fort peu goûtée par l'écran également... Les divers chocs contre des portes, des murs, etc. passent plutôt bien mais faut pas abuser non plus... Elle est loin d'être indestructible ! Elle vaut très largement l'iPhone sur le plan de solidité.



Merci du coup faut-il protéger un modèle Sport ? Protège écran ou autre ? Si je m'en refère à toutes mes montres actuelles, les micro-chocs que j'ai souvent quand je suis à mon bureau que ça tape légèrement le bureau, ou sur une porte quand tu l'ouvres.


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2018)

Mon pote qui a pété l'écran de la sienne en l'échappant dans sa salle de bain a collé une coque sur le modèle de remplacement... C'est absolument immonde... Mais ça le sécurise. 

Personnellement j'ai un modèle inox depuis 3 ans et je fais gaffe, je ne la manipule pour l'attacher qu'au dessus d'un tapis ou d'un lit, par exemple. Jamais au dessus du carrelage. Je me suis fait peur une fois, j'ai manqué l'échapper dans la salle de bain. Je l'ai récupérée au vol par le bracelet... Depuis j'ai compris. 

Pour ce qui est des chocs du quotidien, je me suis aussi fait peur un paquet de fois... Frottée contre un mur (trop souvent...), des étagères en cherchant un truc, râpée contre une porte en alu, tapée contre une bitte en métal sur le trottoir, contre des poignées de portes en passant trop près, un lavabo en céramique... Tu te retournes et ton bras choppe un truc au passage... t'entends le "poc" et tu pries en retournant ton poignet pour regarder la vitre... Le bruit du choc peut parfois être assez impressionnant. Les exemples ne manquent pas... Je ne suis pas très adroit et elle en a vu. Le pire c'est le bricolage... Souvent quand ça devient trop sérieux je préfère l'enlever. J'aidais un pote à faire tomber au burin un enduit en béton et plâtre sur un mur en brique, il y a quelques mois, elle se prenait des projections comme pas permis... J'ai fini par m'en passer. Elle n'est pas si essentielle à l'usage qu'il faille lui faire prendre des risques inconsidérés. Mais dans l'ensemble je ne la trouve pas si fragile que ça. C'est pas une enclume, mais ça n'est pas non plus de la porcelaine de Limoges. 

Tiens dernier exemple... Vendredi j'étais à Carcassonne et je prenais des photos... Sur le moment j'ai pas fait gaffe et j'ai entendu un grincement... J'étais en train de frotter ma Series 4 toute neuve contre un créneau en essayant de cadrer ma photo...  C'est une version alu mais plus de peur que de mal, c'est indétectable. 

Sinon tu parlais de durée de vie plus haut... C'est très dur de te donner un chiffre. Parce qu'il y a deux choses : le fait que la montre fonctionne toujours et le fait qu'elle soit toujours utilisable, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait identique. Par exemple, ma Series 0 fonctionne toujours parfaitement au bout de 3 ans. Aucun élément n'a flanché, rient n'est mort dessus. Mais ce modèle a toujours eu des performances médiocres et ça n'est pas allé en s'arrangeant. Aujourd'hui elle est très pénible à l'usage je trouve...

Faudrait que je regarde tes autres interrogations... Pour les notifications c'est hautement personnalisable. Tu peux choisir de recevoir les mêmes que sur l'iPhone ou de sélectionner app par app ce que tu veux autoriser. Pour le bracelet... Disons qu'il y a plusieurs façons de la porter. Pour éviter les problèmes de déconnexion il est préférable de la mettre bien à plat avant le poignet. De ne pas la laisser pendouiller entre le poignet et le début de la main donc... Certains préfèrent la porter comme ça, mais il y a un risque pour que la montre ne touche plus la peau par moments et redemande le mot de passe régulièrement. En tout cas dans la position préconisée il y a peu de risques pour que le bracelet souffre. On n'a pas eu d'échos ici de soucis de bracelets en tout cas. Ils sont chers mais ils font le job.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> Mon pote qui a pété l'écran de la sienne en l'échappant dans sa salle de bain a collé une coque sur le modèle de remplacement... C'est absolument immonde... Mais ça le sécurise.
> 
> Personnellement j'ai un modèle inox depuis 3 ans et je fais gaffe, je ne la manipule pour l'attacher qu'au dessus d'un tapis ou d'un lit, par exemple. Jamais au dessus du carrelage. Je me suis fait peur une fois, j'ai manqué l'échapper dans la salle de bain. Je l'ai récupérée au vol par le bracelet... Depuis j'ai compris.
> 
> ...



Merci de la réponse complète ! Sur le modèle sport, je ne sais pas ce qu’il en est, mais peut-être un protège écran ou même pas ? Oui, je parle plus des petits chocs que tu cites, pour la porter un peu quand même, et pas la laisser dans la boîte.  Après je ne sais pas s’il y a de belles coques ou quoi, mais histoire de savoir la fragilité du modèle sport. 

Si on part du principe que ce qui intéresse ce sont les notifications/suivi sport/musique dedans, si elle fait toujours le taff pour ça, c’est bien ! Alors ton avis sur l’AW 4 ?


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2018)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci de la réponse complète ! Sur le modèle sport, je ne sais pas ce qu’il en est, mais peut-être un protège écran ou même pas ? Oui, je parle plus des petits chocs que tu cites, pour la porter un peu quand même, et pas la laisser dans la boîte.  Après je ne sais pas s’il y a de belles coques ou quoi, mais histoire de savoir la fragilité du modèle sport.


Bah sur ma sport l'écran est pas mal rayé avec des rayures plutôt importante à cause de chocs violents mais quand tu la tiens en face ça ne se voit pas, donc à toi de voir. Sachant que la protection va surement se rayer plus facilement à l'écran et va être moins agréable.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah sur ma sport l'écran est pas mal rayé avec des rayures plutôt importante à cause de chocs violents mais quand tu la tiens en face ça ne se voit pas, donc à toi de voir. Sachant que la protection va surement se rayer plus facilement à l'écran et va être moins agréable.



Mais vraiment de gros chocs du coup ? Pas de petits ? Je ne sais pas du tout quant à la question de protection ou non.


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2018)

Bah certains il n'y a pas eu que la montre qui a eu mal, beaucoup de poignée de porte ou des lavabos surtout.
Mais après je n'ai pas fait de chute en vélo ou je ne l'ai jamais fait tomber sur du carrelage comme je fais gaffe à l'enlever ou la mettre au dessus de quelque chose.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2018)

Ok ça marche. Et sur la Nike + c’est juste le bracelet qui change ?


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2018)

Oui et tu as 2 applications et 2 cadrans exclusifs, d'ailleurs c'est celle la que j'ai choisi pour remplacer ma série 0.
Les boucles sport livrés avec la nike sont exclusif et réfléchissent la lumière, sinon les autres bracelets peuvent s'acheter indépendamment.


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2018)

Dredriban a dit:


> Si on part du principe que ce qui intéresse ce sont les notifications/suivi sport/musique dedans, si elle fait toujours le taff pour ça, c’est bien ! Alors ton avis sur l’AW 4 ?



Honnêtement, j’étais très partagé concernant la Series 0. On en avait parlé des heures ici entre premiers acheteurs à l’époque, fousfous s’en rappelle certainement [emoji6] C’était parfois tendu entre nous tous tant les avis étaient tranchés... C’est un produit que j’adorais sur certains aspects mais que je détestais à l’usage... Je l’ai gardée un peu par fanatisme pendant 3 ans. Je l’utilisais surtout comme montre. 

La Series 4 en revanche... Les progrès sont immenses. watchOS a été revu de fond en comble au fil des années, est plus cohérent, plus efficace. La montre est donc plus utile, plus agréable. Et surtout enfin parfaitement rapide et fluide !!! Ce qui change tout. Répondre avec est presque aussi plaisant qu’avec le téléphone, je l’ai depuis une grosse semaine et je l’utilise sensiblement plus que mon ancienne. En plus le nouveau design me plait beaucoup. L’écran aux angles arrondis est un vrai coup de cœur, c’est superbe à utiliser et plus flatteur au poignet. La nouvelle couronne digitale avec retour haptique est plaisante, plus claire à l’usage. Dans l’ensemble j’en suis vraiment très satisfait.


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui et tu as 2 applications et 2 cadrans exclusifs, d'ailleurs c'est celle la que j'ai choisi pour remplacer ma série 0.
> Les boucles sport livrés avec la nike sont exclusif et réfléchissent la lumière, sinon les autres bracelets peuvent s'acheter indépendamment.



Ok merci ! Sachant qu’elle coûte le même prix, elle est censée être mieux avec ce bracelet ou ça fait au contraire trop sport ? 



Vanton a dit:


> Honnêtement, j’étais très partagé concernant la Series 0. On en avait parlé des heures ici entre premiers acheteurs à l’époque, fousfous s’en rappelle certainement [emoji6] C’était parfois tendu entre nous tous tant les avis étaient tranchés... C’est un produit que j’adorais sur certains aspects mais que je détestais à l’usage... Je l’ai gardée un peu par fanatisme pendant 3 ans. Je l’utilisais surtout comme montre.
> 
> La Series 4 en revanche... Les progrès sont immenses. watchOS a été revu de fond en comble au fil des années, est plus cohérent, plus efficace. La montre est donc plus utile, plus agréable. Et surtout enfin parfaitement rapide et fluide !!! Ce qui change tout. Répondre avec est presque aussi plaisant qu’avec le téléphone, je l’ai depuis une grosse semaine et je l’utilise sensiblement plus que mon ancienne. En plus le nouveau design me plait beaucoup. L’écran aux angles arrondis est un vrai coup de cœur, c’est superbe à utiliser et plus flatteur au poignet. La nouvelle couronne digitale avec retour haptique est plaisante, plus claire à l’usage. Dans l’ensemble j’en suis vraiment très satisfait.



Si je comprends bien l’AW4 c’est le modèle où l’on peut enfin sauter le pas qui met tout le monde d’accord ?


----------



## chris! (3 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.
Canton, tu la protèges ta série 4.
Si je comprends bien : l’applecare est indispensable ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2018)

Dredriban a dit:


> Ok merci ! Sachant qu’elle coûte le même prix, elle est censée être mieux avec ce bracelet ou ça fait au contraire trop sport ?


Ça c'est toi qui voit, sachant que tu peux acheter d'autres bracelets séparément si tu trouves que ça ne te va pas en toute occasions.


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça c'est toi qui voit, sachant que tu peux acheter d'autres bracelets séparément si tu trouves que ça ne te va pas en toute occasions.



Merci ! Et les deux applis en plus c’est pour du running ? Ou compatible qu’avec des shoes Nike ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2018)

Oui c'est du running il me semble, regarde le test de l'apple watch nike (même si c'est une version précédente) pour e faire une idée.


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui c'est du running il me semble, regarde le test de l'apple watch nike (même si c'est une version précédente) pour e faire une idée.



Merci !


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2018)

Dredriban a dit:


> Si je comprends bien l’AW4 c’est le modèle où l’on peut enfin sauter le pas qui met tout le monde d’accord ?



Je pense que ça reste un produit accessoire, qui ne conviendra pas à tout le monde. Tout le monde n’a pas besoin de recevoir ses notifications au bras, tout le monde n’a pas besoin d’un traqueur d’activité. 

Mais au moins c’est un produit pleinement fonctionnel, ce qui n’était pas tout à fait le cas des Series 0... Et avec la rapidité de la Series 4 on a enfin un produit aussi performant que le téléphone. Les Series 3 avaient déjà fait de gros progrès mais j’ai le sentiment que c’est vraiment meilleur cette année. Du coup à l’usage on a moins le sentiment de faire un genre de compromis en utilisant la montre... C’est déjà souvent frustrant de ne pas pouvoir répondre facilement à un message, de ne pas pouvoir consulter tous les contenus et notifications, ce format très réduit limitant les possibilités. Mais quand en plus il fallait batailler avec pour obtenir une info parce que ça ramait ou que c’était vraiment plus lent que le tél... Là au moins l’expérience est très fluide. C’est vraiment agréable.


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.
> Vanton, tu la protèges ta série 4.
> Si je comprends bien : l’applecare est indispensable ?



Non je ne protège pas mes Apple Watch. Pour une raison simple... C’est que ce sont avant tout des montres pour moi, et que leur esthétique compte donc beaucoup. C’est pour ça que j’avais choisi une Series 0 inox. J’ai quelque chose comme sept/huit bracelets je crois, je changeais régulièrement au gré de mes tenues et des occasions. Hors de question donc d’en faire un gros pavé en plastique... 

Déjà que je ne mets pas de coque sur mon iPhone pour ne pas dénaturer son design...  Jamais eu de gros drame depuis le 3GS, en 9 ans d’iPhone. Juste quelques marques, mais c’est la vie. 

Pour la Series 4 j’ai pris un modèle alu gris sidéral pour test et j’avoue m’être un peu fait peur avec... Ce revêtement coloré m’inquiète sur la durée... J’ai prévu de la renvoyer à la fin de la semaine, c’était surtout un test. Par geekerie tout d’abord, parce que je pense sérieusement à remplacer la mienne et enfin parce que mon frère hésite à s’en faire offrir une pour Noël. Ayant eu par le passé de grosses réserves sur les premiers modèles, je voulais m’assurer que c’était un achat plus judicieux désormais. Et après ces quelques jours, non seulement c’est un achat que je peux conseiller, mais j’ai aussi acquis la certitude que j’allais remplacer la mienne. Par contre je prendrai une inox...


----------



## Dredriban (4 Octobre 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> Je pense que ça reste un produit accessoire, qui ne conviendra pas à tout le monde. Tout le monde n’a pas besoin de recevoir ses notifications au bras, tout le monde n’a pas besoin d’un traqueur d’activité.
> 
> Mais au moins c’est un produit pleinement fonctionnel, ce qui n’était pas tout à fait le cas des Series 0... Et avec la rapidité de la Series 4 on a enfin un produit aussi performant que le téléphone. Les Series 3 avaient déjà fait de gros progrès mais j’ai le sentiment que c’est vraiment meilleur cette année. Du coup à l’usage on a moins le sentiment de faire un genre de compromis en utilisant la montre... C’est déjà souvent frustrant de ne pas pouvoir répondre facilement à un message, de ne pas pouvoir consulter tous les contenus et notifications, ce format très réduit limitant les possibilités. Mais quand en plus il fallait batailler avec pour obtenir une info parce que ça ramait ou que c’était vraiment plus lent que le tél... Là au moins l’expérience est très fluide. C’est vraiment agréable.



Super, merci ! Je verrai donc pour Noël, comme ton frère. Après en matière d’applications, hormis un truc de news, avoir les livescores au sport, les mails, SMS/appels je pense que c’est tout ce dont j’aurais besoin. Une app de suivie de running (A l’époque sur iPhone j’utilisais Runtastic mais apparemment sur l’AW elle n’est pas autonome et il faut l’iPhone. Donc je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleure en autonome sans iPhond du coup) et voilà en fait !  Toujours le débat sur le protège écran qui lui ne dénature pas que j’ai. XD


----------



## chris! (4 Octobre 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> Non je ne protège pas mes Apple Watch. Pour une raison simple... C’est que ce sont avant tout des montres pour moi, et que leur esthétique compte donc beaucoup. C’est pour ça que j’avais choisi une Series 0 inox. J’ai quelque chose comme sept/huit bracelets je crois, je changeais régulièrement au gré de mes tenues et des occasions. Hors de question donc d’en faire un gros pavé en plastique...
> 
> Déjà que je ne mets pas de coque sur mon iPhone pour ne pas dénaturer son design...  Jamais eu de gros drame depuis le 3GS, en 9 ans d’iPhone. Juste quelques marques, mais c’est la vie.
> 
> Pour la Series 4 j’ai pris un modèle alu gris sidéral pour test et j’avoue m’être un peu fait peur avec... Ce revêtement coloré m’inquiète sur la durée... J’ai prévu de la renvoyer à la fin de la semaine, c’était surtout un test. Par geekerie tout d’abord, parce que je pense sérieusement à remplacer la mienne et enfin parce que mon frère hésite à s’en faire offrir une pour Noël. Ayant eu par le passé de grosses réserves sur les premiers modèles, je voulais m’assurer que c’était un achat plus judicieux désormais. Et après ces quelques jours, non seulement c’est un achat que je peux conseiller, mais j’ai aussi acquis la certitude que j’allais remplacer la mienne. Par contre je prendrai une inox...




Bonjour.

Comment fais-tu pour tester et rendre les AW ?
En Applestore il n’y pas de dispo et c’est pareil sur le site : 1 mois de délai.
Pourquoi choisir l’inox qui est 300€ plus cher?
Merci.


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Comment fais-tu pour tester et rendre les AW ?
> En Applestore il n’y pas de dispo et c’est pareil sur le site : 1 mois de délai.
> ...



Je l’ai précommandée sur le site dans les premières minutes des précommandes. Je profite des 14j de rétractation pour la renvoyer, une fois mon avis fait. 

J’ai tenté de la mettre en vente pour éviter qu’elle ne soit reconditionnée mais pour le moment peu de personnes intéressées... Donc retour chez Apple demain.

Quant à l’inox, c’est par goût. J’avais une Series 0 inox, je la trouvais plus élégante que les versions alu. La compatibilité de bracelets était aussi meilleure, les attaches et fermoirs des bracelets étant presque tous en inox à la base. J’ai par exemple souvent porté le bracelet milanais pour les occasions spéciales. Et un de mes préférés était le Boucle classique en cuir havane, que je portais quasiment tout l’hiver, et qui a des attaches inox. 

J’aime bien ma Series 4 gris sidéral mais je la trouve un peu trop sportwear pour mon look. Rien de très choquant, et j’ai une connaissance aisée qui a un pote à responsabilités dans une banque et qui en porte une sans souci même en costume... Mais je sais pas, c’est une question de ressenti avant tout. 

Pour ce qui est de la différence de prix, en réalité elle n’est pas si énorme... 529€ pour une Series 4 40mm cellulaire et 699 pour la version alu, soit 170€ de plus à performances identiques. Après, pour qui n’a pas besoin du cellulaire, c’est vrai que la différence est plus importante... Mais dans ce cas elle n’est pas liée qu’aux matériaux, puisque la technologie embarquée n’est plus la même.


----------



## chris! (4 Octobre 2018)

Tu vas donc devoir attendre au minimum 1 mois pour recevoir la version acier.
Je suis chez Free donc ce sera probablement une alu, non cellulaire.
Sauf si, à force d’attendre, je prends une marque concurrente.


----------



## Vanton (5 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Tu vas donc devoir attendre au minimum 1 mois pour recevoir la version acier.
> Je suis chez Free donc ce sera probablement une alu, non cellulaire.
> Sauf si, à force d’attendre, je prends une marque concurrente.



J’attendrai plus d’un mois, je n’ai pas les moyens pour le moment d’y mettre 700 plus les bracelets et je vais plutôt me diriger sur de l’occasion je pense [emoji846] Le retour à la Series 0 va être un peu violent mais bon on va tenter d’y survivre [emoji1]


----------



## chris! (23 Septembre 2019)

Salut Dedriban.

Alors que Apple Watch as-tu acheté ?
En es-tu satisfait ?
As-tu lu une protection ?


----------



## Dredriban (23 Septembre 2019)

Salut ! 

J’ai acheté l’AW4 modèle sport, le grand modèle, il y a un an. Sans protection. Je ne peux rejoindre que les avis qui m’ont été donné : Quand tu ne l’as pas, tu t’en passes. Mais quand tu l’as, tu as un confort d’utilisation la rendant indispensable : checker d’un coup d’oeil un message, changer la musique, Shazamer, faire du sport etc .... Au niveau des rayures, franchement, même si petit choc, cela tient bien comme produit sans protection.


----------



## chris! (23 Septembre 2019)

Je te remercie.
J’hésite entre une 3 pour “tester” et éventuellement changer pour la 6 l’année prochaine si j’en ai besoin ou acheter la 4 ou la 5 et la garder minimum 3 ou 4 ans avant d’évoluer.


----------



## chris! (24 Septembre 2019)

As-tu un conseil ?


----------



## yabr (25 Septembre 2019)

Pourquoi ne pas acheter une jolie 4 d’occasion ,avec de la garantie ??? Ça cote dans les 260-270€???
Je trouve la 3, beaucoup moins bien ....
Quant à la 5 ....je ne suis pas convaincu ....


----------



## Dredriban (25 Septembre 2019)

La 4 c’est le top !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Septembre 2019)

J'irai aussi sur une 4 à ta place!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2019)

Atlante a dit:


> J'irai aussi sur une 4 à ta place!



+ 1


----------



## chris! (27 Septembre 2019)

Le problème c’est le sav.
Achat en Applestore : 2 ans de garantie en Applestore 
Achat ailleurs : 1 an de garantie en Applestore, 1 an de garantie par le vendeur.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2019)

chris! a dit:


> Le problème c’est le sav.
> Achat en Applestore : 2 ans de garantie en Applestore
> Achat ailleurs : 1 an de garantie en Applestore, 1 an de garantie par le vendeur.


Comme un iPhone


----------



## yabr (27 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comme un iPhone


je me suis laissé dire en allant en applestore que la seconde année de garantie ,effectivement est traitée chez eux,mais qu'ils demeurent tres regardants.....visiblement,ils ne sont pas du tout emballés de cette decision europeenne et assument avec des souliers de plomb
je n'ai jamais eu a tester ,quel est votre vécu là dessus??


----------



## Vanton (27 Septembre 2019)

À une époque la seconde année de garantie passait comme une lettre à la poste. Apple assurait le même niveau de prestation que pour la première année. 

Mais évidemment... Les bonnes choses ont une fin. Et Apple étant une entreprise exsangue financièrement, on comprend tous qu’ils aient été contraints de durcir les conditions de SAV...


----------



## fousfous (27 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais évidemment... Les bonnes choses ont une fin. Et Apple étant une entreprise exsangue financièrement, on comprend tous qu’ils aient été contraints de durcir les conditions de SAV...


C'est surtout qu'ils y en a qui abusaient du système, ils ont quand même perdu plus d'1 milliard en chine à cause des abus. Et bien sur ça ne compte pas les abus qui n'ont pas été comptés comme des abus.


----------



## yabr (27 Septembre 2019)

je pose la question naîvement...quel genre de sav peut etre assuré en 1ere annee de garantie et refusé en seconde??


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Septembre 2019)

Je pense qu'ils sont simplement plus regardant envers les dégats qui peuveut être volontaire. (comment l'écran est brisé par ex)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> je pose la question naîvement...quel genre de sav peut etre assuré en 1ere annee de garantie et refusé en seconde??



Vous achetez sans lire vos clauses de garantie ?
Si achat hors de chez Apple , la deuxième année n’est pas couverte pas Apple


----------



## chris! (28 Septembre 2019)

L’écran brisé n’est jamais entré en garantie.
La garantie couvre les pannes et non la casse.
Pour la casse, il faut souscrire à l’AppleCare.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Septembre 2019)

Oui j'avais en tête l'Apple Care +.
Mais non, Apple a déjà remplacé des écrans pour l'Apple Watch 2 (et certains iPhone?) qui, elle, avait bien un problème et dont l'écran se brisait.
Quoique je ne suis plus sûr maintenant, dans le cas de ma soeur, elle avait aussi l'Apple Care (et n'utilisait jamais cette montre, qui restait des mois et des mois sur son socle de charge).

Le truc c'est que j'imagine pas qu'on puisse acheter une montre connectée sans prendre l'AppleCare avec. C'est presque du bon sens. Et puis si c'est une question d'argent, sans Apple Care jamais je ne recommanderai à quelqu'un d'acheter un objet connecté qu'on met au poignet.


----------



## fousfous (28 Septembre 2019)

Atlante a dit:


> Le truc c'est que j'imagine pas qu'on puisse acheter une montre connectée sans prendre l'AppleCare avec. C'est presque du bon sens. Et puis si c'est une question d'argent, sans Apple Care jamais je ne recommanderai à quelqu'un d'acheter un objet connecté qu'on met au poignet.


Enfin le "bon sens" c'est souvent trompeur quand même, parce que d'un point de vue financier prendre l'Apple care n'est pas du tout rentable.
Et pourquoi il y aurait plus besoin pour un object connecté attaché au poignet? Au moins ça ne tombe pas, pas comme un iPhone.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Septembre 2019)

Chacun fait comme bon lui semble.


----------



## yabr (28 Septembre 2019)

personnellement,je trouve que l'apple watch,vu son obolescence,il faut la prendre la moins chere possible...boitier basique alu...et pas d'apple care...
pour ma part ,je cherche d'excellentes occases en apple watch et en iphone
si je viens a faite tomber mon Aw et que je casse le verre,elle partira directement aux encombrants..
l'offre est tres vaste sur le bon coin,je remercie d'ailleurs les gens qui veulent la nouveauté
enfin cela n'est que mon avis..


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Septembre 2019)

Bien sûr, si vous suivez le rythme des màj etc, mais personnellement j'essaie toujours d'aller jusqu'à la vrai mort de l'objet.
C'est pas une question d'argent, c'est juste que je me méfie des nouveaux produits. Cela dit c'est vrai que l'AppleWatch 0 a été rendu assez vite obsolète par les nouveaux os.


----------



## yabr (28 Septembre 2019)

j'etais tres heureux de ma serie 3,mais quand j'ai vu la serie 4..j'avoue que cela m'a fait envie....
la serie 5, ne me fait pas de l'oeil,donc je suis tranquille une petite annee


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Septembre 2019)

A moi aussi la 4 a fait de l'oeil. 
La cinq, je passe mon tour par contre.


----------



## Vanton (28 Septembre 2019)

Atlante a dit:


> Cela dit c'est vrai que l'AppleWatch 0 a été rendu assez vite obsolète par les nouveaux os.



La Series 0 était obsolète dès son lancement... [emoji57]


----------



## chafpa (28 Septembre 2019)

Bof ...


----------



## chris! (29 Septembre 2019)

Donc vous conseillez la 3 ?


----------



## yabr (29 Septembre 2019)

chris! a dit:


> Donc vous conseillez la 3 ?


Non la 4 ! Tu la trouveras d’occase pour 250€ et elle aura au minimum encore 1 an de garantie 
La3 est déjà dépassée ....


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

+ 1


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Septembre 2019)

Oui la 4!


----------



## Snoopy06000 (3 Octobre 2019)

je réfléchis à me prendre une Apple Watch mais mon choix me pousse plus vers la série 3. Tout le monde est unanime sur la série 4 mais elle propose plus la taille 38. Quid des petits poignets (comme moi) 38 est plus agréable non ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> je réfléchis à me prendre une Apple Watch mais mon choix me pousse plus vers la série 3. Tout le monde est unanime sur la série 4 mais elle propose plus la taille 38. Quid des petits poignets (comme moi) 38 est plus agréable non ?


----------



## Snoopy06000 (3 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 140085



je sais bien mais à vue d'oeil le boitier du 38 est plus petit que le 40. Est ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> je sais bien mais à vue d'oeil le boitier du 38 est plus petit que le 40. Est ce que je me trompe ?


Je trouve déjà la 40 mm assez petite , mais j'ai pas vu la 3 en 38 mm


----------



## chafpa (3 Octobre 2019)

Par ailleurs, les montres lambda font 42 ou 43 mm


----------



## Vanton (3 Octobre 2019)

Oui la 38 est plus petite que la 40, comme son nom l’indique [emoji6]

Mais honnêtement combien fait ton poignet ? Parce que j’en ai un petit aussi et j’ai pris une 40 dont je suis tout à fait satisfait


----------



## Snoopy06000 (3 Octobre 2019)

beaucoup de montres sont en 36 ou 38 pour information. Je connais pas la taille de mon poignet mais il est très petit lol.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> beaucoup de montres sont en 36 ou 38 pour information. Je connais pas la taille de mon poignet mais il est très petit lol.


36 ? 
Pas chez Apple


----------



## Vanton (3 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> beaucoup de montres sont en 36 ou 38 pour information. Je connais pas la taille de mon poignet mais il est très petit lol.



Pose une carte bleue à plat dessus. Est-ce que ton poignet dépasse de la carte ou est-ce que la carte dépasse de ton poignet ?


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Octobre 2019)

ça dépasse facilement j ai testé la carte de crédit lol


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2019)

Qu’est ce qui dépasse ? [emoji6] La carte ou le poignet ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> ça dépasse facilement j ai testé la carte de crédit lol


Une carte de banque mesure environ 52 Cm de large


----------



## Dead head (4 Octobre 2019)

52 cm !?


----------



## chafpa (4 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une carte de banque mesure environ *52 Cm de large*


Cela me choque


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> Cela me choque



5,2 cm 
Pardon
Erreur de frappe


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Octobre 2019)

la carte dépasse très facilement de mon poignet


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> la carte dépasse très facilement de mon poignet


A mon avis la 40 vous ira très bien


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Octobre 2019)

effectivement ça passe bien. En revanche je suis déçu d'apprendre que les fonds d'écrans sont limités et bridés. 

[url=http://www.noelshack.com/2019-40-5-1570218706-59190043313-f9fd0737-b308-4bf5-ba0a-4683da36ded1.jpeg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## fousfous (4 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> effectivement ça passe bien. En revanche je suis déçu d'apprendre que les fonds d'écrans sont limités et bridés.


Il y a beaucoup et ils sont pas mal personnalisables quand même.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Octobre 2019)

oui j'ai vu ça mais franchement brider à ce niveau là on à l'impression de faire un retour un arrière de 20 ans. Mais de l'autre côte faut qu'ils justifient le prix des montres Hermes.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> effectivement ça passe bien. En revanche je suis déçu d'apprendre que les fonds d'écrans sont limités et bridés.



Que voudriez vous de plus ?


----------



## Snoopy06000 (5 Octobre 2019)

Tout simplement changer le fond d'écran de l'appareil électronique avec les mêmes caractéristiques (aiguilles qui tournent ). Comme tout appareil depuis 20 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> Tout simplement changer le fond d'écran de l'appareil électronique avec les mêmes caractéristiques (aiguilles qui tournent ). Comme tout appareil depuis 20 ans.


Bah c'est simple


----------

